# What areas are you living at?



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

Just curious what areas all you people that live in Mexico are living at. Also, would you please share the cost of living for your areas. It seems by what I have read, that all areas have a different COL and life style.

Thanks, Shoes


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you read thru the threads most people identify where they live on each message. Cost of living depends more on your lifestyle than on location. You could even search for "cost of living" and find a few conversations


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

I currently live in Puerto Morelos, between cancun and playa del carmen, but i just moved here from Los Cabos! The cost of living here is much cheaper then there and things like groceries and clothing are a lot less as well.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Anywhere in Mexico where there is a predominance of Americans means higher cost of living. Also if you attempt to live your American lifestyle, i.e., shop at Costco or Walmart or other American businesses, that will increase your COL. Baja is probably the most expensive place to live in Mexico due to the influx of retired Americans. Most Mexicans I've met who come from other parts of Mexico such as Guadalajara or Monterrey or somewhere on the mainland have told me that Baja is more expensive esp. if you are near the border at Tijuana or Rosarito. When I look at grocery store TV ads on Mexico City stations, the prices are definitely less than in Tijuana or Rosarito. Cabo is always been notorious for being very expensive due to all the Americans living there.




cesar&jody said:


> I currently live in Puerto Morelos, between cancun and playa del carmen, but i just moved here from Los Cabos! The cost of living here is much cheaper then there and things like groceries and clothing are a lot less as well.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> Anywhere in Mexico where there is a predominance of Americans means higher cost of living.


Not necessarily. 



> Also if you attempt to live your American lifestyle, i.e., shop at Costco or Walmart or other American businesses, that will increase your COL.


Believe it or not ... Mexicans, tens of millions of Mexicans, or more, shop at Costco and Wal-Mart ... precisely because it's less expensive to shop there and/or there's greater variety. This notion that "Americans" (and who are they?) may only shop in the big box stores demonstrates a lack of knowledge of Mexico, IMO. 



> Baja is probably the most expensive place to live in Mexico due to the influx of retired Americans.


Maybe. Maybe not. Depending upon where in Baja one lives. Baja is somewhat isolated from themainland where most of what's consumed in Baja and Baja Sur comes from and, therefore, transportation costs add markedly to the price of goods.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Longford said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the references to Wal-Mart and Costco are to using them to buy groceries that are from the US, not to shop there for, say, diapers.


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thanks for the replys*

Replies greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Cost of Living in Mexico*

Hi Shoes;

Just to reiterate a note I made months ago. Cost of living in Mexico. Take your life style and cost to maintain that in most places in USA, excepting some big inner cities like NYC, Chicago, Boston, et. and then.....

1. Baja Norte is about 25% cheaper than living in San Diego, CA.

2. Central Mexico, excepting Mexico City is about 50% cheaper than San Diego.

3. Southern Mexico, Oaxaca, Guererro, I guess as I am now reading even Yucatan etc. even 
cheaper.

Another way to look at it. I was self employed part time before making the jump back into Mexico ( for 3rd time). and we were in our early 60's. Too young for Medicare. For Medical Ins. for an HMO they wanted $450.00/ mo. for each of us with a $500.00 deductible before they paid a cent each. Then $30.00 co-payment to see Doctors. I added that all up and it came to $11,800.00 before paying for deductibles and medicines.

I told me wife....."we're already on IMSS paying it since in our 50's like a travel accident insurance for visits to Mexico.....I said for $11,800.00 per year we can live in Mexico complete for that". Easy decision...we're moving to Mexico. Six months later after all the stress was gone, eating the very good tasting fruits and vegetables I threw out the high blood pressure medicine and got off the Statin Drugs too. Never looked back.

Oh, and Cabo San Lucas is NOT Mexico. That's what my wife tell's me (She's Mexican). We spent all of 20 minutes there one time....and she said "we're leaving this is not Mexico". It has more of a feeling of Newport Beach, CA. and ******'s in Blue Century 21 Blazers trying to sell you property that you as a Foreigner can't buy Fee Simple and at stupid prices , I outlived that 40 years ago when in the Newport Beach Area and it was still fun. I'm an old "Coaster". Now if you gave me a home in Orange County, I'd sell it within a month, and they think it's a great lifestyle?

Folk's contrary to popular believe the World is NOT running out of beach front property. Ah, but they'll convince you if you're from NOB that it is and try to rip you off. I couldn't believe it years ago my sister actually paid $150K USD for a higher up empty lot of 1.5 hectare over looking the Pacific in now where's Costa Rica. Ah, but they said it was exclusive property. I told her for same property here in Nayarit at same elevation she could have paid $15K USD, back then. Year's later she's still trying to sell it. You know, "Greater Fool Theory". Exclusive property? Yea, for the dumb and rich ******'s maybe?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Walymart is NOT the low cost leader in Mexico*

Hi Longford;

Sorry, on this one excepting if you're living in some place like a lonely stretch of Sonora or some place else where there's no competition to the one major Supermercado - NO, Walmart is up near the top end of prices you'd have to pay to shop in Mexico.

1.) They bring much of the stuff from the USA and add another 30-35% of what you would be paying at a Walymart in USA.

2.) They seem to go out of their way to try and gouge you on some things.

I mean really. They've wised up to the fact that the "glamour of locals shopping at Walymart is wearing off". Walmart bought out "Bodega Aurrera" SuperMercados, and that's where usually you'll fine the lowest cost in our City of Tepic. We have Ley's, Soriana, Chedraui, and other's too. At Walymart you'll pay typically 15-20% higher than at even their " Bodega Aurrera". Soriana is the next step up in price from the Bodega.

I was going to buy some Chocolates, but found them to be 35% more expensive, same brand, same exact thing that I buy in many Dulcerias downtown.

I was just at Walymart because I was picking up some things the other markets don't have. I mean they're selling Turkey's for $420-450 m.n. when in the USA this time of year of year the local Super Markets are giving them away if you buy more than $100.00 in groceries. It's not like Mexico doesn't raise Turkey's. Go to Soriana and get them a lot cheaper as they buy them from Chiquaqua and other places in Mexico.

Oh, and $2,000.00 tanto for a fake plastic Christmas Tree of all of 6 ft. ? I mean I'm sure they paid probably $5.00 USD for it from the producer from China and they're trying to pan it off for around $200.00 USD equivalent.

You still think that's the cheapest place to buy?


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

So where did you end up living in Mexico? and thanks for the great info. Shoes


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tepic, Nayarit.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That's why I bought two adjoining lots for a total of 20x20 meters for $50k pesos a piece and built a house for about $60k US ... a mile and a half from the beach in a small community surrounded by farmland. Friends bought a lot (10x20) a block from the beach for $80k US and both of us are Ejido. 

Municipal water is $1000+/- pesos a year, property tax is $100 pesos a year per lot, electric is 400 pesos for 2 months (no Air) and gas is about 1500 pesos for 6 months


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Longford;
> 
> Sorry, on this one excepting if you're living in some place like a lonely stretch of Sonora or some place else where there's no competition to the one major Supermercado - NO, Walmart is up near the top end of prices you'd have to pay to shop in Mexico.
> 
> ...


I shop at Walmart, Comercial Mexicana, Aurrera, and occasionally Soriana and have found that many times Walmart is less expensive than the other three. I worked at Sears in the USA for many years and I know how to find deals so I'm not talking out my a.s.s. You shop when they have sales and stock up. Just sayin.... oh yeah, I live outside of Acapulco.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

diablita said:


> I shop at Walmart, Comercial Mexicana, Aurrera, and occasionally Soriana and have found that many times Walmart is less expensive than the other three. I worked at Sears in the USA for many years and I know how to find deals so I'm not talking out my a.s.s. You shop when they have sales and stock up. Just sayin.... oh yeah, I live outside of Acapulco.


I do not ever shop at Walmart. Most of my shopping is in the mercados. I used to go to Home Depot for tools and parts, until I discovered that the local ferreterias/tlaperias (hardware stores) are cheaper.


----------

